# Goodbye my big chap



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

We had to make the devastating decision to let Rocky go today. 
He had been so ill for far too long and there was nothing else we could do for him
Poor boy was only a month away from turning 7.
Was so hard to come to this decision and it has broken my heart. 
He was always there for me through thick and thin. Always knew how to cheer me up. 
Feel like a huge piece of me has been torn away. Feel so lost and don't know what to do with myself.
At least his pain has gone and is in a better place.

Sleep well baby boy, hope your peaceful now xxxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry about your sad loss. 

RIP Rocky - run free over Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about the sad loss of Rocky.

RIP Rocky


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, after all you have tried to make him more comfortable and save him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very, very sorry  to young, but you did all you could (((((((hugs)))))))

Run free at the bridge beautiful Rocky xxx


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Im so sorry, thats no age at all..

RIP Rocky


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I know just how you feel, having lost our big boy on Tuesday 

RIP Rocky


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss
Sleep tight Rocky xxxx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss and pain.

R.I.P. Rocky nite nite God bless.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww no  big hugs to you xx

Run free Rocky, sleep tight x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh i am truely sorry to hear this sad news ((hugs)) x

you can Run free to the bridge now beautiful boy xxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im am so sorry for your loss, 

Run free sweet Rocky xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweet dreams Rocky xxxx


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry for your massive loss.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss - it's heartbreaking to have to make these decisions.

Run free Rocky xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

How awful for you  RIP Big man x x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to read this. RIP big guy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Rocky.
What a Lovely Boy.
He is at peace now and free from Pain.
The Angels will take care of him for you, until you meet up again with him.
R.I.P Rocky and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am really sorry for your loss. 

The kindest final act we can do for our dogs, but the hardest.

RIP Rocky x x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss hun! sweet dreams sweet boy x


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I've only just seen this, I don't wander into this section as often as I should. I am so sorry to hear of your loss . I'm not sure of all that he went through but it sounds like you did the best by him and that he knew how loved he was.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP big fella.


----------

